# Citizen Newmaster



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I picked up a Citizen Newmaster a while ago which is in lovely nick. However, I'm no expert on Citizens and wondered if anyone could help me determine its age and whether it's all original?

From what I can make out I think it's from the 70's which would mean it's in superb condition. However, I could be wrong!

Here's some pics:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

*Has an 'M' on the crown...*

*
*










*
*

*The dial says 17 jewels but the movement is marked 21 jewels so something ain't right?!*










*
*


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> *Has an 'M' on the crown...*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Hi Krispy - the Newmaster was one of Citizen's 'entry level' models - no frills, but good quality movements though. It was part of the 'Homer' range, using their 0200 movement first produced in 1960. They continued to produce watches with this movement to around 1980 as far as I can make out. Since yours is marked water 'resistant', rather than 'parawater' or 'proof', means it is post 1970, the dial design is typical of the later models too. So we have the decade of production, so using the serial number we can see it was made in September 1972. If production went on a bit longer, it could possibly be 1982.

See here for accessing guidance on dating vintage Citizens: http://seikoholics.yuku.com/sreply/2018

The 0200 was made in 17, 19 and 21 jewel versions - looks to me that yours has either been re-dialed or has had a movement swap. Can you read the number stamped under the balance wheel? That will confirm whether it is an 0200, as stamped on the case back, or something else (although it looks correct to me).

The crown is a replacement - would be marked 'CTZ' at that time. I'm not sure the second hand is original either - that style was used more on their sports watches.

If you are interested in vintage Citizens I'm developing a database, including a movement table, on the Seikoholics site, as well as posting on my collection and articles about vintage models: http://seikoholics.yuku.com/directory

Stephen


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Stephen and thanks very much for the reply and the info, I knew I was in the right place!

I will confess that I understand nothing about movements, calibres etc but I really want to learn. The sites you recommend and the db you're creating look like a great place to start.

I've seen these dials on sale as NOS on a few sites so I'm guessing it is a redial. The one thing I'll say about the movement is that, so far, it's damned accurate. Looking under the balance wheel, it looks to me like it's stamped 0201:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Another thing I've noticed...it appears to be missing a screw from the top of the movement, above 'Citizen'. Is this anything to worry about, could I get a replacement from somewhere?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Movement number 0201 is absolutely fine. The vintage Citizens are good movements so it's no surprise to me that it's keeping good time.

The screw that's missing looks like it is to hold the movement in place - there is a similar one on the opposite side so at least you have one in place. I don't know if they are a standard size but a local watch repairer might have one to fit. There should also be a rubber gasket in the case back groove - a watch repairer may have an alternative, but originals will be hard to find.

Stephen


----------

